# Handmade Acoustic Guitars



## Mattimus (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi there!

I'm wondering how guitar players feel about handmade guitars, vs factory made for around the same price. I'm new to building on my own and would like to know more about the player's mindset when looking for a new guitar. 

Does it feel safer to buy a factory made guitar? Is it just harder to find local luthiers? What would interest you in playing a handmade guitar? If I sold one for $1700, I would not make a dollar, though my shop rent and materials would be covered...so I understand that price could be an issue.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

A few years ago I tried hard to find a "factory" guitar that knocked me out. But they all seemed sterile. And cost sky rocketed with supposed quality. A Taylor 712 or 714 came very close.

Then I discovered Ashley Leanne Guitars, currently in Cambridge. She makes absolutely everything except tuners and strings. I got to provide input on every aspect. It took a year to build, and I love it. Note the bridge has no pins.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Beautiful guitar, with nice asymmetrical design elements. What woods were used?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I’m a believer.

In the mid ‘90s I went looking for a Martin, Gibson, Guild, Taylor, or whatever to replace what I was playing at the time. I happened into the former London Guitar Shop on Richmond Street just north of York Street and discovered a nice Marc Beneteau flattop. When I went back to get it, it was gone, but the staff suggested I simply drive the few miles down to St. Thomas and talk to the man himself. That led to three customs, a six, a twelve, and a baritone. Years later I bought a used one from a formula member here, but sold it to a deserving student. Obviously, as a repeat customer, I found Marc to be excellent to deal with.

in the early 2000s a former student of mine started building. By then my buying power had been reduced considerably, and Beneteau‘s prices had justifiably risen, so I took a chance and started dealing with Joshua House Guitars. That led to a six string, a cutaway, a bouzouki, and a 000 (actually bought off the rack at a festival) three of which I still own. Again, obviously as a repeat customer I find Joshua excellent to deal with, and in fact I was at his shop yesterday.

The builder needs to listen to your needs and wants, work them into the build, and still keep certain of their own design elements. The customer needs to listen to the builder’s advice. Both have to agree on the end result. I have spoken with other luthiers, many of them excellent, but I’m an older folk musician with limited buying power and some good gear already so my future buying will also be limited.

My regret is not buying a high end case with every build. Sure, I got decent cases, but I wish I had a Calton or equivalent for at least a couple of them.


----------



## Mattimus (Nov 22, 2020)

DaddyDog said:


> A few years ago I tried hard to find a "factory" guitar that knocked me out. But they all seemed sterile. And cost sky rocketed with supposed quality. A Taylor 712 or 714 came very close.
> 
> Then I discovered Ashley Leanne Guitars, currently in Cambridge. She makes absolutely everything except tuners and strings. I got to provide input on every aspect. It took a year to build, and I love it. Note the bridge has no pins.
> 
> ...


beautiful guitar! that neck heel looks comfortable


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Mattimus said:


> beautiful guitar! that neck heel looks comfortable


I recall Ashley telling me that style or design will never need a neck reset.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

John123 said:


> Beautiful guitar, with nice asymmetrical design elements. What woods were used?


According to my notes: sitka spruce top, bubinga sides and back, cocobolo fretboard.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

$1700 should not be an obstacle for a handbill acoustic guitar, at ALL. There are many factory-made guitars that sell for way over that.

For me, the main advantages of something custom handbuilt would be that I could spec out exactly what I want in terms of neck shape, body size, materials etc, and I'd have something that is one-of-a-kind.

The big downside for me personally is the inability of play it first, of course. So I'd want to get my hands on a bunch of guitars by the same luthier before placing an order.


----------



## Mattimus (Nov 22, 2020)

Mooh said:


> I’m a believer.
> 
> in the early 2000s a former student of mine started building. By then my buying power had been reduced considerably, and Beneteau‘s prices had justifiably risen, so I took a chance and started dealing with Joshua House Guitars. That led to a six string, a cutaway, a bouzouki, and a 000 (actually bought off the rack at a festival) three of which I still own. Again, obviously as a repeat customer I find Joshua excellent to deal with, and in fact I was at his shop yesterday.
> 
> The builder needs to listen to your needs and wants, work them into the build, and still keep certain of their own design elements. The customer needs to listen to the builder’s advice. Both have to agree on the end result. I have spoken with other luthiers, many of them excellent, but I’m an older folk musician with limited buying power and some good gear already so my future buying will also be limited.


That is very interesting, I like the idea of working with a musician to design a guitar. There is a lot of fine tuning to the bracing that can be done after a steel string guitar is built (thru sound hole with micro plane for example) and to a classical guitar top (before finish is applied if bridge is on) That would be fun to do

I've been wondering about how to meet musicians, apart from calling people I know and word of mouth from there. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mattimus (Nov 22, 2020)

RobQ said:


> For me, the main advantages of something custom handbuilt would be that I could spec out exactly what I want in terms of neck shape, body size, materials etc, and I'd have something that is one-of-a-kind.
> 
> The big downside for me personally is the inability of play it first, of course. So I'd want to get my hands on a bunch of guitars by the same luthier before placing an order.


 The idea of me building a guitar on commission makes me nervous, how could I wrap a curvy wood box around their idea of the sound they're looking for right. So, yes I do need a few in stock as examples. 

How would you find a luthier? if looking...word of mouth, kijiji, looking at local music shops?

Thanks


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Mattimus said:


> The idea of me building a guitar on commission makes me nervous, how could I wrap a curvy wood box around their idea of the sound they're looking for right. So, yes I do need a few in stock as examples.
> 
> How would you find a luthier? if looking...word of mouth, kijiji, looking at local music shops?
> 
> Thanks


 Probably not Kijiji. More the other two; especially higher-end music shops.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Mooh said:


> ...The builder needs to listen to your needs and wants, work them into the build, and still keep certain of their own design elements. The customer needs to listen to the builder’s advice. Both have to agree on the end result.


That is such good advise on so many fronts. The power of listening and being engaged.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

DaddyDog said:


> I recall Ashley telling me that style or design will never need a neck reset.


no reset would be a positive for me


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mattimus said:


> The idea of me building a guitar on commission makes me nervous, how could I wrap a curvy wood box around their idea of the sound they're looking for right. So, yes I do need a few in stock as examples.
> 
> How would you find a luthier? if looking...word of mouth, kijiji, looking at local music shops?
> 
> Thanks


In my experience, most luthiers don’t have much in stock, they generally need to move product to make a living.

Word of mouth is huge, as are the music press, festivals, shops, endorsing and/or endorsed performing and recording musicians, appearances on stage, in recordings, etc.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

I bought Taylor because I was in a band and needed a decent souding acoustic for a tour we were going to do. My heart has always wanted a Karol - I know Tony through a friend and have seen his work from way early on and they're just incredible sounding, incredibly made guitars. Some day.


----------



## phunkymunky (May 22, 2021)

I absolutely would like a quality handmade acoustic as my next major purchase. I've had a Taylor for years and have thoroughly enjoyed it, but there is something to be said for the additional attention to detail and time spent but a smaller scale luthier. Some beautiful examples up top in this thread.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

In many ways it’s just about jumping in and taking the risk. I’ve had two acoustics, one weissenborn and two electrics custom made and have been really pleased with all of them. It can be a challenge on the resale market if you are someone who turns over guitars but that typically isn’t my consideration when I am having one made.

If you can afford it, it feels good to support a local luthier at a craft that is truly a labour of love. It’s also nice to be able to back to the source if there are any issues.


----------



## MBee (Feb 22, 2021)

Apart from 2 Art & Luthierie guitars, all my guitars are handmade. I have a Webber, an Avalon, and two guitars custom made by a local luthier. The Webber and Avalon were bought off the shelf (i.e., not custom ordered). I discussed every detail on the two custom guitars as they were being built (woods, body size/configuratoin, scale length, decorations, etc.). While there is nothing wrong with the two custom guitars, they are not of the same quality of construction or tone as the Webber or Avalon. I chalk this up to experience more than anything. I think David Webber was putting out 100 guitars a year when he was building, and Avalon have a team of extremely experienced luthiers who put their hands on every aspect of the build. The local luthier is a gifted woodworker for sure, but probably builds only 2-3 acoustics per year. So for me, if I were to order a custom guitar, it would only be from a very experienced maker, where you could get lots of user reviews, and/or try out varous examples of their work. I would definitely be open to purchasing from a new or "hobby" builder, but not on a custom basis. I would only purchase a guitar from a new builder if it was a "spec" guitar that I could try out before deciding on a purchase.


----------

